# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Ben jij een ochtend of avondmens?

## Onassa

Wat ben jij meer, een ochtend mens die 's morgens lekker vroeg en vrolijk je bed uit komt of ben je meer een avond mens , een nachtbraker?

ik ben echt meer een avondmens.
Gebeurt maar zelden dat ik voor midden nacht in bed ligt maar ben er dan 's morgens ook niet uit te branden.
Heb dan ook echt altijd wel even de tijd nodig om op gang te komen.
Steeds neem ik me voor wat vroeger naar bed te gaan ,maar het lukt me bijna nooit.

Hoe zit dat met jullie??

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha hier nog 1  :Smile:  Ik ben ook een avondmens, gebeurd zelden dat ik voor 12en in mn bed lig, en kom er het liefst ook niet heel vroeg uit. Al ben ik meestal wel rond half 10 mn bed uit dus moet zeggen dat dat nog wel meevalt!

Ik heb dat voornemen van vroeger naar bed gaan al weggeschoven, hou me er toch niet aan  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik was een avond/nacht mens....werkte ook s,nachts, heerlijk.
wil ook zo graag dat avond/nacht leven terug.....
maar door de vele lange ziekenhuisopnames is mijn ritme veranderd....shit!!!
probeer zo vaak weer s,nachts te leven maar het lukt gewoon niet, ook s,middags even slapen helpt niet....
en heerlijk lang uitslapen wil ook niet meer.......
erg jammer, daar partner dus nog wel een nachtmens is.....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben een écht avondmens ...

----------


## dotito

Ook ik ben een avondmens,al van toen ik kind was.Elke keer probeer ik ook te zeggen zo van morgen ga ik vroeger slapen,maar helaas lukt het me dat niet.

----------


## Onassa

> ik was een avond/nacht mens....werkte ook s,nachts, heerlijk.
> wil ook zo graag dat avond/nacht leven terug.....
> maar door de vele lange ziekenhuisopnames is mijn ritme veranderd....shit!!!
> probeer zo vaak weer s,nachts te leven maar het lukt gewoon niet, ook s,middags even slapen helpt niet....
> en heerlijk lang uitslapen wil ook niet meer.......
> erg jammer, daar partner dus nog wel een nachtmens is.....


En ik zou zo graag eens wat meer 's avonds op tijd naar bed gaan om er dan 's morgens op een beetje christelijke tijd uit te komen.
Maarja....das weer makkelijker gezegt dan gedaan. :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

heb het vannacht volgehouden tot half 2, heerlijk!!!
vanavond proberen om nog ietsjes langer op te blijven

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm wisselt bij mij, hangt af van hoe ik mij voel en wat ik wil/moet doen...
Ik hou van de ochtend als de zon opkomt en de vogeltjes gaan fluiten, heerlijk lekker rustig wakker worden, fitnessen, zwemmen/sauna, solliciteren, huishoudelijke dingen doen, met muziekje op en wierrookje aan lekker rustig. Weinig mensen gaan 's ochtends naar de sportschool of het zwembad dus alle ruimte en mijn broertje staat niet voor 2 uur 's middags op gewoonlijk dus loopt hij ook niet in de weg  :Smile: 
Ik hou ook van de avond en nacht, gezellig filmpje kijken of kletsen met vrienden of familie, een wandeling maken onder de sterren (Ik hou van sterren!) of lekker uitgaan om te kletsen en te dansen  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

ochtend mens, val s'avonds vaak in slaap op de bank regelmatig voor 10 uur!

----------


## Luuss0404

Haha Ronald, das duidelijk  :Wink: 

De afgelopen week was ik ochtend en avond mens, was zo druk bezig dat ik weinig heb geslapen...

----------


## Onassa

Nou Luus, jij bent idd flink bezig geweest!
Haal de slaap maar wel weer een beetje in.

Vannacht pas om 1.30 naar bed gegaan.
Ik had nog wat oud beeldmateriaal zitten kijken van de vakantie met mijn ex man in 2000naar Turkije.
Raar hoor, hoe duidelijk je dan ziet hoe fijn/goed/humoristsch we het samen hadden en dan te weten dat hij 8 maanden later me verliet voor een ander.
Iedereen die toen ook hoorde dat hij weg was en we gingen scheiden stonden met ogen als schoteltjes.
Tja.....het leven kan soms raar lopen, maar goed, heb gelukkig weer een hele lieve man terg gevonden in Ronald.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Afgelopen zondag heb ik mijn slaap ingehaald... maar daarna ook niet denderend geslapen...en ja ben nu iets minder druk bezig maar blijf wel bezig  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Gelukkig heb je nu een lieve man, maar kan me voorstellen dat als je oude foto's terug ziet er toch herinneringen en gevoelens bovenkomen wat moeilijk kan zijn...

----------


## gossie

Opzich was ik altijd een avond/nacht mens..... Maar tegenwoordig kan ik 's avonds al heel vroeg op bed liggen. Ook met dit warme weer, de nachten zijn telkens kort. Vroeg in de ochtend wakker 05.30uur. En dan is het vaak, nog een hele lange dag!! Zodat ik overdag ook nog wel eens ga liggen.

----------


## christel1

Ik ben een ochtendmens, vriend is een avondmens, soms wel moeilijk hoor. Ik word wakker, jump uit mijn bed, haar kammen, tanden poetsen en de deur uit met de hond. Ventje wordt wakker, heel langzaam, heeft begot een uur nodig om zich aan te kleden en klaar te maken om de honden uit te laten..... als het op mijn zenuwen werkt dan neem ik de 2 honden en ga wandelen voor hij zijn bed uit is en dan zit hij als ik na een half uur als ik terug ben nog te suffen boven zijn koffie 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Haha...bij ons is het juist omgekeerd;
Ik ben een avond/nachtmens zoals jouw ventje en vriendlief is een zéér enthousiast ochtendmens, net als jij Christel!!

Heeft ook zo z'n voordelen voor de woefkes  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, 
Deze morgen raakte ik eens mijn bed niet uit, dus de woefelkes hebben moeten wachten..... maar het valt wel voor dat ik mijn bed uit kom en zin heb in een lange wandeling in het bos en de dogs in de wagen zet en in het bos een 6 km ga stappen en fris terug kom, maar 's avonds heb ik daar minder zin in behalve als het heel mooi weer is dan vind ik dit ook keitof
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

Probeer weer eerder naar bed te gaan en eerder op te staan, wil voor zover er zonlicht is deze dagen daar wel wat van meekrijgen namelijk  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ik probeer juist later op te staan, maar elke keer moet ik weer vroeg mn bed uit, tis heel vervelend want vriendlief is ook een avondmens, en zo houden we elkaar dus continu wakker. Als ik bij hem slaap en ik moet er de volgende dag om 8 uur uit houden we elkaar tot dik 3 uur 's nachts wakker..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
He vervelend zeg dat jullie elkaar zo wakker houden!
Ik sport het liefst 's ochtends want daar voel ik mij beter bij en het is de laatste paar dagen in de ochtend erg lekker weer en voor zover mogelijk wil ik nog wel zon oppikken voor energie, warmt en dat blije gevoel  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Ja idd als ik ga sporten doe ik dat het liefst ook 's morgens. Maar de laatste tijd ga ik woensdag en vrijdag avond met mn mams fitnessen (Die moet 's morgens werken) En maandagavond badmintonnen, dus sporten is hier verplaatst naar 's avonds..

Haha het wakker houden maakt opzich niet zoveel uit, mn vriend wordt de laatste tijd een beetje moe, zitten we een film te kijken hoor ik m opeens snurken naast me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik, als avondmens sport het liefst s'avonds ... haha; weet zeker dat ik s'morgens niet vooruit te branden ben  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ach is wel zo gezellig om samen met je mams te fitnessen!
Haha ja dat ken ik  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Door 's ochtends te fitnessen ben ik overdag actiever dan als ik dat niet doe, maar ik mag graag even wandeling maken voordat ik ga slapen!
Gelukkig hebben meeste sportscholen ochtend en avond lessen  :Smile:

----------


## AnnLaura

ik ben echt een middag mens! Door mijn slaapgebrek heb ik 's ochtends opstart problemen en 's avonds ben ik wel wakker, maar niet instaat om fysiek veel te doen... mentaal is het dan spitsuur.

----------


## xylina

avond/nacht mens heeerlijk!!
ik slaap niet voor 03.00 en kom er ook echt niet voor 12.00 uur uit!
behalve als ik net als vandaag een slaapdienstdraai, dan begin je om 16.00 uur tot 23.00 en mag je slapen tot 07.00 en weer werken tot 10.00 pfff das zwaar hoor zo vroeg opstaan!! dan slaap ik als ik thuis kom nog wel ff een uurtje of 2 hahahah

----------


## gossie

@ Lief Ochtendmens,

je spreekt/leest nu een gedeeltelijke avond/nacht mens :Wink:  :Smile: 

Dag, Gossie :Stick Out Tongue:  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

> ik ben echt een middag mens! Door mijn slaapgebrek heb ik 's ochtends opstart problemen en 's avonds ben ik wel wakker, maar niet instaat om fysiek veel te doen... mentaal is het dan spitsuur.


Ik ben een avondmens...
S'ochtends heb ik net als onze Ann-Laura 'opstartproblemen' ; dat wil zeggen; wekker staat 12u en tot 15u ben ik aan het wakker worden ...daarna lukt het wel om wat boodschappen te doen of hier te werken, maar schoonmaken bijv doe ik s'avonds ... en dan ga ik als een trein!!!  :Big Grin:  Een écht avondmens dus!!
Vroeger een nachtmens, mr gelukkig heb ik m'n ritme om kunnen draaien en kan ik tegen middernacht gaan slapen! en dan slaap ik dus tussen de 10 en 12u :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Mizzepi

Ochtendmens, maar al een tijd last van wakker proberen te worden.

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben altijd een nachtmens geweest

----------

